# Politics and News > World Affairs >  NOW is the Time for Britain to Reinstate the Death Penalty

## protectionist

It has never been more appropriate a time for the UK to reinstate its long-held death penalty (last used in 1964). With the trial of the Muslim fanatic killers of Lee Rigby, this perfectly is why the death penalty is necessary.

These 2 dirtbags, with no regard for human life, filled with hate, and confused as to who good guys and bad guys are, are walking time bombs. To let them live is to akin to insuring the more people will be killed, from their insane Muslim radicalism.

Life in prison has always been inappropriate for convicted killers, because of the possibilty that they may kill again, but it is especially wrong in the case of these deranged Islamic lunatics, as more than confirmed by their statements, and mindsets.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukne...urt-hears.html

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...than_free.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital...United_Kingdom

----------

DonGlock26 (03-23-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

It's not going to happen.  The UK equates no death penalty with being more "civilized".  And you know how the Brits love to be seen as civilized.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-23-2014),fyrenza (03-22-2014),Old Ridge Runner (03-23-2014),pjohns (03-22-2014)

----------


## protectionist

> It's not going to happen. The UK equates no death penalty with being more "civilized". And you know how the Brits love to be seen as civilized.


While the great civilization they built disintegrates all around them, due to the influx of radical, Muslim, uncivilized, barbaric savages, and the foolishness of the Brits themselves, to allow this madness.

----------

fyrenza (03-22-2014),Trinnity (03-22-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Some people deserve to be put to death. This guy is one of those people. There's nothing civilized about letting this animal live.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-23-2014),protectionist (03-23-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

Even if they reinstated the death penalty, I doubt this guy could be grandfathered in.  Like many Catholics, I believe the death penalty should be avoided except in the most extreme cases, cases just like this one.

----------

fyrenza (03-22-2014),protectionist (03-23-2014)

----------


## protectionist

> Even if they reinstated the death penalty, I doubt this guy could be grandfathered in.  Like many Catholics, I believe the death penalty should be avoided except in the most extreme cases, cases just like this one.


I appreciate your religious inclination, and I have the utmost respect for the Christian religions, however I see the death penalty as an act of self-defense.  Convicted killers do kill again.  The TV show Lockup often cites, the act of murder going on inside the prisons.  Then there's the possibility that locked up killers can order hits on people outside the prison.  Al Capone is thought to have ordered dozens of them just in the few short years he was locked up.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

It will never happen, the Brits are to far down the road of progressive-ism to turn back.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> It will never happen, the Brits are to far down the road of progressive-ism to turn back.


Ya think?




> *School Bans Teachers From Using Red Ink Because It’s Too Mean*
> 
> Can students not handle being wrong?
> 
> Kids these days, they can’t handle any negativity. Stereotypical millennials always need to be rewarded for their accomplishments whether or not they actually accomplished anything. Now, one school is taking this to heart by banning red ink.
> 
> At an academy in the U.K. county of Cornwall, teachers have been instructed not to grade papers in red pen because it is a “very negative color,” vice principal Jennie Hick told the Daily Mail. Green was suggested instead for corrections (the opposite of red, we supposed).
> 
> What’s more, teachers are encouraged to write “two or three positive comments” about the work handed in, and students can respond to their teachers’ comments in purple. Wonder what color they’ll write their diary entry in when, as adults, they realize everything is a lie and they are not actually special snowflakes?
> http://time.com/31960/school-bans-te...-its-too-mean/

----------


## protectionist

_Can students not handle being wrong?

Kids these days, they can’t handle any negativity. Stereotypical  millennials always need to be rewarded for their accomplishments whether  or not they actually accomplished anything. Now, one school is taking  this to heart by banning red ink.

At an academy in the U.K. county of Cornwall, teachers have been  instructed not to grade papers in red pen because it is a “very negative  color,” vice principal Jennie Hick told the Daily Mail. Green was  suggested instead for corrections (the opposite of red, we supposed).

What’s more, teachers are encouraged to write “two or three positive  comments” about the work handed in, and students can respond to their  teachers’ comments in purple. Wonder what color they’ll write their  diary entry in when, as adults, they realize everything is a lie and  they are not actually special snowflakes?
http://time.com/31960/school-bans-te...-its-too-mean/_

Another addition to the society gone mad, continuing saga.  :Rolleyes21:

----------


## Perianne

> Like many Catholics, I believe the death penalty should be avoided except in the most extreme cases, cases just like this one.


And what would those cases be, in your opinion?  @Irascible Crusader

----------


## Roadmaster

I think it's easy to sit back and say you want death for a person if you have never had a relative, son, daughter ect facing it. Not in this case ok but I have seen the eyes of parents watching their son in court because they don't see him as the murderer he is, but their son that messed up took the wrong drug or made a big mistake or with the wrong people. Am I for the death penalty yes, but it has to be like this one or planed ahead of time. Each case is different and I have been on both sides and was for the death penalty of both.

----------

